# At the Risk of Sounding Like I'm Bragging......



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2018)

...... but I'm gonna brag anyway!

Mail call today brought me this:







Here's the four images I submitted:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats from me too, loving the 2nd to last two shots.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2018)

Way to go Sparky, congrats.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 9, 2018)

Very creative.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 9, 2018)

Do you know which 3 were accepted?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 9, 2018)

Well done...................


----------



## terri (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool!   Congrats!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Do you know which 3 were accepted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



With my luck, all four.

Backstory:  This is the 4th year I've submitted.  Last year, and three years ago, I had all four accepted.  But my notification card said only three.  So I'm really suspicious of _any_ number that is indicated on this card.  The real truth will be revealed Aug 5 at a reception for those who entered images to the Salon.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats -- excellent!

Joe


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 9, 2018)

What they said.^ ^


----------



## paigew (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats! Love those!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice photos, Sparky. I think maybe all of them made the grade. Congratulations, and no, it does not seem like you're bragging."If you can back it up, it ain't bragging," as goes the old saying.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 10, 2018)

excellent images. well done.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 10, 2018)

Congrats.
That's awesome.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 5, 2018)

It's official:  This one was accepted for display:








Received an Honorable Mention in it's division (Things and Still Life):







And managed a First Place in it's division (Family Farm):


----------



## BrentC (Aug 5, 2018)

Congrats!  Great images and well deserved.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 5, 2018)

Congrats on some well deserved recognition.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 5, 2018)

480sparky said:


> ...... but I'm gonna brag anyway!
> 
> Mail call today brought me this:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 6, 2018)

awesome, well deserved


----------



## Peeb (Aug 6, 2018)

What?  Where are the pints??

I loved the pints print.

Well done- great set.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 6, 2018)

Peeb said:


> What?  Where are the pints??
> 
> I loved the pints print.
> 
> Well done- great set.



It wasn't accepted.  If you saw what _did_ get accepted, you'd understand why.  The salon is something everyone should see.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey, congrats! Wonderful shots and I totally agree on the blue ribbon.


----------



## sj-gordon (Aug 17, 2018)

From one Sparky to another... Congratulations and very well done!  Time to put away the Kleins and shoot for a living.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 17, 2018)

sj-gordon said:


> From one Sparky to another... Congratulations and very well done!  Time to put away the Kleins and shoot for a living.



Been there.  Done that.  Hated it.


----------

